# post your pony pics



## boadave (May 21, 2008)

hi this is sonia boadaves OH could you post some pics of your horses and ponies, this is me and my welsh section d maverick.


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Spooky, Section C. 4 years 5 months

She is possibly for sale to the very right home. Has been backed but needs bringing on.


----------



## boadave (May 21, 2008)

Pimperella said:


> Spooky, Section C. 4 years 5 months
> 
> She is possibly for sale to the very right home. Has been backed but needs bringing on.


 She lovely, she's not scared of the big bad wolf:lol2:


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Lol Hardly, She's grown up with them lol The woman I bought her from also has Northern Inuit dogs (She has my Logan's dad). Spooky can open doors aswell. When she's at the house she will open the kitchen door and just walk in!


















Does my bum look big in this?









Let me Back in!


----------



## emily89 (Mar 18, 2008)

thi s is me and my welsh sec d frankie










:flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

PIPPIN - 10.2hh 19 year old chestnut shetland pony. He was my first pony so I have had him a very long time. Since I bought him, he has taught many little people to ride, he's a star.










BEANIE - 15.1hh 27 year old Thoroughbred mare. She is retired now but this is a photo of me competing with her about 6 years ago. She is my once in a lifetime horse.










CARA-MIA - 14.1hh 17 year old mare. I bought her from auction, she has been messed about and is a very difficult ride. She has a very sweet nature however and makes a fantastic mother. She has done affiliated dressage and showjumping in the past.










FLICKA - My baby girl. Currently 15hh and still growing 3 year old mare. I bred her myself at home from my mare Cara. I have backed her this summer and am going to continue with her over the winter off the leadrein. She is only 2 in the photo.










SPARKY - 13.3hh 15 year old show pony gelding. He is my new pony to have a bit of fun on. I have only had him for a couple of weeks.


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

Love the Spooky pics!


----------



## boadave (May 21, 2008)

Pimperella said:


> Lol Hardly, She's grown up with them lol The woman I bought her from also has Northern Inuit dogs (She has my Logan's dad). Spooky can open doors aswell. When she's at the house she will open the kitchen door and just walk in!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is she cheaper than the window cleaner:lol2: How cheeky is that wanting to come in the house. Some men would have a fit!


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

nuttybabez said:


> Love the Spooky pics!


 
Wow you've got a few lol Your Cara is lovely.


We backed Spooky this summer. Altho she really was no problem to back either. She's such a cheeky mare tho, full of beans and thinks she is people lol When she was disappear out the door it was cause she had pinched a knob of the cooker! lol

excuse this pic, hubby is crap at taking photos. I'd have waited til I had stopped moving her to be side on to take the pic but, well, thats hubby, knows nowt about horses so when I said wait till she is squared up he hadn't a clue so just ignored me lol


----------



## boadave (May 21, 2008)

emily89 said:


> thi s is me and my welsh sec d frankie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 He looks lovely. My sec D can be a bit strong at times.


----------



## boadave (May 21, 2008)

nuttybabez said:


> PIPPIN - 10.2hh 19 year old chestnut shetland pony. He was my first pony so I have had him a very long time. Since I bought him, he has taught many little people to ride, he's a star.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They all look lovely, I especially like the skewbald one. Lots of hard work looking after them must take up a lot of your time.:flrt:


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Some men would have a fit yes lol but Ste wouldn't Dare! My animals are higher than him in the pecking order, he knows that, always has. Spooky loves Ste aswell.


----------



## emily89 (Mar 18, 2008)

boadave said:


> He looks lovely. My sec D can be a bit strong at times.


just a littl bit lol no hes qite ood has his moments especially out juming h really takes a hold lol but he good bless him!


----------



## boadave (May 21, 2008)

emily89 said:


> just a littl bit lol no hes qite ood has his moments especially out juming h really takes a hold lol but he good bless him!


He doesn't look fat. Mine only has to look at grass and puts loads of weight on.How do you keep yours trim?


----------



## piggy78 (Dec 18, 2006)

*my piano*

this is my piano hoping to make 15hns this was him the day i brought him at 10 months old







and this is him now at 15 months


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

Thanks for the nice comments!


----------



## emily89 (Mar 18, 2008)

hes schooled 4/5 days a week for bout a hour at the weekend he has a good couple of hour hacking, just lots of work lol just make sure they are using more energy/calories than they take in lunging is also really good for keeping him trim, if hes not in work he piles on weight lol because he will never feel full lol



boadave said:


> He doesn't look fat. Mine only has to look at grass and puts loads of weight on.How do you keep yours trim?


----------



## Rain (Oct 9, 2007)

here's my nag








This is Mo-Jo. Now some 16-17 years old. In 90% retirement due to ringbone in her front left foot.
Feet like iron, and an ex-riding school horse, the perfect "happy hack dope on a rope"


----------



## missk (Jan 14, 2008)

nutty, how the hell can you afford so many ponies? This thread makes me miss mine, welshxtb, 15.2, bay, one white sock, snip, and the handsomest, gentlest, kindest horse ever, perfect conformation, loved to have his noggin cuddled and shaked. 

I shouldn't have bothered with the old university lark and kept him... It's the saddest thing ever but i was forced to sell him 7 years ago and i still have dreams where i get him back and look after him. Boooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## missk (Jan 14, 2008)

I found a pic...


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

Sadly I don't have a horse any more but these are the horses I get my fix from :lol2:

Buller 14hh Norwegian Fjord- trying to convince his mum that the mud just leapt onto him and he has not been rolling really


















Heidi a 13hh Norwegian Fjord

















Lucky- Coloured Cob









Billy the shetland 


















Sadie- the golden Oldie









Girda, heidi and Blacks (blacks is my old horse)









and the only other pic I have of blacks my old horse she was a friesean x shire and was 15.2


----------



## gwinni (Oct 8, 2007)

I don't own him he belongs to a local stables, but he's my horsey soulmate! He's called murphy 15.2 cob. Sign says danger ofdeath keep off, sums him up really!









Here he is again having a nap!


----------



## Shelly24 (Aug 28, 2008)

well i dont own horses anymore.. i used to have my own livery and horse sales business but recently sold them all to go to zante for the summer and now hoping to get into the police so had to put the horses on hold.

this was my gang before i sold them a few months ago 

this was my sheridon, he is a 15.3hh selle francais gelding, 9yrs old. i owned him for 4 1/2 years and broke him in myself. we used to compete BSJA showjumping.











this was honey, a 14.2hh hafflinger mare, she was 12 years old. we bought her from an auction and she unfortunately straight after went lame and we discovered she had very bad arthritis and COPD. she was ok for light hacking but unfortunately was put down this year.











this was jake, he was a 6 year old 15.2hh dun cob. we are not sure of his breeding. we broke him in ourselves and this was him at his first show with my sister. 











this was tyler, he was a 12year old TB gelding. He had been a show horse but due to a sarcoid he was sent off to a dealers yard and was in a very poor state when i bought him. i sold him to a lovely lady and he is now eventing at novice level. 











this was bella, she was a registered suffolk punch mare, 18years old. she has bred several foals and used to work on a farm pulling ploughs.










.....


----------



## Shelly24 (Aug 28, 2008)

this was billy, he was a 14.1hh irish cob x gelding, approx 18 years old. he had no teeth! lol. he was such a sweet pony, completely bombproof. sold to a lovely home for hacking and teaching a young girl how to ride.











this was teddy, a 11.1hh welsh sec a colt, 2years old. we bought him from an auction and he was very nervous. he used to constantly escape from the field and was very cheeky!










and this was my fav little guy ralphy. he was a sec D colt, 3 years old standing at 14hh. he had a bad start in life and was stood in a stable for a whole year without exercise before i got him. his coat was dull and he had terribly rotten feet. he is now broken and doing very well in his new home. he was county show champion as a yearling and foal.











I now part-loan my best friends horse banner. He is a 15hh 3/4 arab 1/4 connemara gelding. he is 13yrs old and at the moment were just enjoying hacking, schooling and a bit of non-competitive jumping.


----------



## Kathryn666 (Dec 16, 2007)

Here are my guys.....

Me on my hubby's oversized highland, Charlie









My clydesdale stallion, who I backed and just sold on 









my mad irish cob. No brakes or steering but she does love to jump









and sleep lol









My french saddlebred









My tbxwb broodmare and yearling filly (also just sold  ) Excuse her being thin, she was v neglected when I got her


----------



## Shelly24 (Aug 28, 2008)

kathryn- why is yor mare a broodmare? is she injured? just wondering what those identical scars are on her front pasterns.


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

oh my what a scrummy highland :flrt::flrt::flrt: my aunty who live in Burghead had a gorgeous highland called Armadas have been hooked every since :flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

Aww missk, hes lovely! I have a nice farmer who I rent stables and field from quite cheaply, plus my mum pays for 2 and I only pay for 3 of them. Still expensive though, just means I don't get many clothes or nights out or other luxuries for myself. They are worth it. 

Lots of beautiful horses here. 

Shelly, how did you manage with 8?? I think 5 is difficult enough to look after and I only have one of them in regular work.


----------



## Kathryn666 (Dec 16, 2007)

Shelly24 said:


> kathryn- why is yor mare a broodmare? is she injured? just wondering what those identical scars are on her front pasterns.


She was kept at a stud and her foal one year drowned in a large water trough  She went mad trying to get to foalie and caught in barbed wire fence. She nearly bled to death and they didn't even have a vet to her, the wounds were very deep. She was in foal when I got her and very thin. She is a nice mare but will turn very quickly if threatened. I have had tack on her, lunged her and leaned on her but no further. She is sound but mentally damaged  She is however a fab mum


----------



## royalpythonlover (Jan 29, 2007)

Ooooh your all making me so jealous.

i've had 3 horses in the past, 2 rescued one bought and sold on when I fell pregnant. 2 Were TB's and crazy lol, the other was a cob and gorgeous just to small for me.

I'd love another so much, but have nowhere to keep one at the mo, though I do keep looking at my 70ft garden :lol2: I think my bassets would be very grumpy though.

I used to free loan a hafflinger, that I loved so much, maybe one day ay.


----------



## Shelly24 (Aug 28, 2008)

oh kathryn thats awful, poor mare, its lovely that you understan her though and can offer her a loving home, shes very lucky. 

it was a bith ard keeping 8 but im such a sucker for a bargain or a sob story so thats how i ended up with 8 of my own! lol. I also at the time had 3 liveries aswell, was always kept busy. 
I really miss all my guys. Now im back and settle in the Uk im looking into applying for a rescue horse. I just need to make sure i am stable enough money wise. Am really looking forward to it actually. never thought of going to a rescue centre before.


----------



## medusa0373 (Mar 18, 2008)

missk said:


> I found a pic...


Wow, he looks very similar to Jasper, a horse I ride at my local stables. 

Some beeaaauuutiful horses!!


----------



## ClaireyFairy (Jun 30, 2008)

*Pedro*

Pedro  15.1 Purebred Egyptian Arab Gelding... Unfortunately i dont have him anymore but he is missed soo much


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Here are some of my rescued Welsh Section D mare Honey. Shes 14.1hh and has rehabilitated my mum with her disability. Honey had some issues when we got her 3 years ago but she is now jumping 2ft 9 and qualified for trail blazers twice. Shes an absolute angel and is being broken to drive. Am hopefully putting her in foal next year 



















Here are some from the advert we found her on when we got her:




























Here are some of our mare we lost to colic earlier this year. This is 19 year old Tb Sonic who taught us so much and loved everyone:


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

honey is gorgeous has highland look about her think its her colouring :flrt: she will have a pretty foal


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

bosshogg said:


> honey is gorgeous has highland look about her think its her colouring :flrt: she will have a pretty foal


Shes had 1 colt who was black and stunning hehe. She has perfect conformation and is definately a head turner at shows


----------



## garysumpter (Apr 18, 2005)

Cheeky, but I would REALLY appreciate it if you guys can also post these pics on Welcome to Horse Talk Forums - We are trying to build the website up now 

Gary


----------



## CaseyM (Nov 8, 2006)

I had two before i left home, a highland pony and a bolshy, stubborn 1/2 ID, 1/4 Highland, 1/4 Connemara, i sold them on to go and work in racing and soon discovered that when you're doing it as a job from 5am to 6pm the last thing you want to do is finish work then go and take care of your own :lol2:

It didnt last long tho cos i somehow ended up with two free broke down, soon to be shot racehorses during that time, one came sound slowly and went on to event and the other became my overgrown expensive pet until his legs got so bad the vet thought it best to put him to sleep 

No horses these days, no space, living in a city and mother of a two year old isnt exactly a horse friendly situation :lol2:


----------



## beardedlady (Jan 22, 2008)

some pics of the racehorses i used to work with 
Aone








Sylphide








Jonanaud








Man From Highworth


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Just found info on our rescue boy:
nagME/rte - free horse tracker alert and racecards, race form

You can see he lost his will to race after a while. If anyone has any info on him or how 2 get more info please pm me.


----------



## CaseyM (Nov 8, 2006)

selina20 said:


> Just found info on our rescue boy:
> nagME/rte - free horse tracker alert and racecards, race form
> 
> You can see he lost his will to race after a while. If anyone has any info on him or how 2 get more info please pm me.


PM sent : victory:


----------

